# La fonction Ctrl-Alt-Suppr



## metamec (25 Juillet 2006)

Existe t-il l'équivalent de cette fonction sur mac lorsque le mac plante et la roulette est en marche indéfiniment?
merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## apenspel (25 Juillet 2006)

Oui, c'est :&#8984;&#8997;&#9099;
En jargon mac : Pomme Alt esc.
En jargon technique Mac : Commande, Option, &#201;chapper (annulation)

Et c'est repris dans le menu Pomme.


----------



## fanougym (25 Juillet 2006)

Deux options s'offrent &#224; toi en cas de plantage : 

- par le finder:menu pomme, forcer &#224; quitter puis choisir l'application 
- ou l'&#233;quivalent : "pomme-alt-esc" pour forcer &#224; quitter


edit 1
grilled ...
edit 2 
quoi que..; t'es sur du "pomme alt &#233;teindre" ? et pas plut&#244;t "pomme alt esc" ?


----------



## apenspel (25 Juillet 2006)

fanougym a dit:
			
		

> Deux options s'offrent &#224; toi en cas de plantage :
> 
> - par le finder:menu pomme, forcer &#224; quitter puis choisir l'application
> - ou l'&#233;quivalent : "pomme-alt-esc" pour forcer &#224; quitter
> ...


Ah, nous avons une diff&#233;rence d'interpr&#233;tation, toutefois. 
Non, je ne suis pas certain, je fais [&#233;chap], j'ai mal interpr&#233;t&#233; le symbole du menu Pomme, c'est toi qui a raison.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

&#9099;=esc ?


----------



## apenspel (25 Juillet 2006)

Macraph a dit:
			
		

> &#9099;=esc ?


Ouais, bizarre. Si Apple met ce symbole dans le Menu, ils pourraient aussi le mettre sur la touche. Mais c'est bien ça.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

apenspel a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, bizarre. Si Apple met ce symbole dans le Menu, ils pourraient aussi le mettre sur la touche. Mais c'est bien ça.


Ok merci à toi apenspel, je ne savais pas du tout 
Sur MacG j'en apprend vraiment tous les jours


----------



## pim (25 Juillet 2006)

Sinon vous avez aussi la possibilit&#233; d'ouvrir l'Aide de Mac OS X, et de taper "Raccourcis de d&#233;blocage de l'ordinateur", ce qui permet d'obtenir la fen&#234;tre suivante :





Cependant, chez moi, l'appui sur la touche de d&#233;marrage provoque invariablement une mise en veille. Sans doute le r&#233;sultat d'un r&#233;glage pr&#233;sent dans les Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Syst&#232;me.


----------



## laurent1 (25 Juillet 2006)

apenspel a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est :???
> En jargon mac : Pomme Alt esc.
> En jargon technique Mac : Commande, Option, Échapper (annulation)
> 
> Et c'est repris dans le menu Pomme.



perso moi je dit pomme casserole escape ou compote escape (pomme+casserole =compote)


----------



## apenspel (25 Juillet 2006)

laurent1 a dit:
			
		

> perso moi je dit pomme casserole escape ou compote escape (pomme+casserole =compote)


Ok, mais si la compote s'est échappée, il ne reste que le boudin et la purée.
Mais là, ça devient trivial.


----------



## laurent1 (25 Juillet 2006)

tant que tu en met pas de la compote sur le clavier...  deja que certans imac ont des insectes dans l'ecran...


----------



## PaulfromRosny (21 Août 2012)

C'est marrant, en testant ce raccourci clavier la première fois, je me suis planté et j'ai fait Pomme(droite) Pomme(gauche) Esc, ce qui fait apparaître Front Row. 
Un appuis sur Esc et tout redevient normal.

Franchement, c'est dommage que la touche Pomme ait disparu des claviers depuis quelques années, ça faisait parti du folklore Mac. Finalement c'est sans doute le seul truc qui m'a déçus sur mon Mac.
Un novice ne doit pas forcement comprendre quand ont lui parle d'une touche qui n'existe pas...


----------



## nikomimi (21 Août 2012)

Respect, beau déterrage.


----------



## demougin (22 Août 2012)

pour rire qq secondes, cela me fait penser au gars qui il y a environ 40 ans m'a mis un we sur des skis (j'avais 30 ans et si j'étais assez sportif, je n'avais jamais chaussé ces machins) : il m'avais dit : si tu vas trop vite et que ton chasse-neige ne freine pas, tu fais comme avec l'ordinateur, tu débranches (ctrl+alt+suppr n'était pas inventé), ici ça s'appelle un "arrêt briançon"


----------

